# where has the lizard thread gone



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

is it just me or has the lizard thread dissapeared...


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

yep its gone omg bring it back lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Gone for me too. I couldn't get on to RFUK at all last night, just kept saying there was a connection failure. Nothing wrong at my end though :whip:


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ons-news/613067-lizard-sub-forum-missing.html


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

silly me...lol....thought i was going funny..lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

yer me too kept saying server down please come back in few hrs , and now the lizards part has gone grrrrrrrrr please put it back on rfuk xx:flrt:


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Im a Ref said:


> is it just me or has the lizard thread dissapeared...


 its run off


----------



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

yep, stilll not there...


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

r3dg3cko rob said:


> yep, stilll not there...


 no mods are online yet


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am vexed!
Bring it back!
xx


----------



## chadmain (Sep 27, 2010)

omg why take the lizard thread so not cool like :/x


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh! 
I can't cope with this kind of information in the morning !!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres a mod online to winge to, i never told you though :whistling2:


----------



## chadmain (Sep 27, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> theres a mod online to winge to, i never told you though :whistling2:


any idea why is gone?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

well lizards are notorious for escaping and hiding, maybe the lizard section decided to do the same 

has anyone tried putting out a statted heat mat & food to draw it back?


----------



## chadmain (Sep 27, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> well lizards are notorious for escaping and hiding, maybe the lizard section decided to do the same
> 
> has anyone tried putting out a statted heat mat & food to draw it back?


hahahaha i liked that


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Last seen heading for Hamm?


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

swift_wraith said:


> well lizards are notorious for escaping and hiding, maybe the lizard section decided to do the same
> 
> has anyone tried putting out a statted heat mat & food to draw it back?


 
:lol2:


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

dont know if any one is intrested but i just made a quick lizard forum on me website if anyone wants to chat on there  just thought id save all the wheres the lizard section gone plus you can see my website lol anyway heres the link 
tonys-geckos - Lizard Forum


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

hopefully it will be back on soon


----------



## Charlotte & Dizzy (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't think heat lamps and food will help - obv gone off into brumation :2thumb:


----------

